# Eprinex for worming Goats??????



## APPway (May 27, 2005)

Hello
has anyone used Eprinex for worming their Goats if so How did it work aqnd how did you do it
We cant get Cydectin up here so are stuck with wimmpy wormers
any help would be great
Thanks


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

I have used it. A friend of mine with a dairy uses it because there is no milk withdrawal.

I triple the dosage; for example, for a 100 pound goat, you would use the setting for a 300 pound animal.

I've always tried to spread the hair on the back when using a pour-on so that it gets right to the skin but my friend just pours it on right onto the hair. So, since she knows more than I do, I assume it must still get absorbed if it's applied to the hair.

I don't do fecals but my animals all look good.


----------



## Happy Hogger (Jun 7, 2012)

Zilli said:


> I don't do fecals but my animals all look good.


You cannot tell if it's working by "looking" at your goats. You need to fecal to KNOW if it is really working. By the time you "see" issues, ie. diarrhea, white eyelids, poor growth, poor haircoat, so much damage has been done to the intestines, it will take a long, long time to recover.

Please either learn to fecal or have your vet do it, both before AND after treatment.

And for all you know, you may not have a worm burden where you even need to worm. If you fecal, you'll know. And you'll know for sure if your anthelmintic is working on the worms you have.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Happy Hogger said:


> You cannot tell if it's working by "looking" at your goats. You need to fecal to KNOW if it is really working. By the time you "see" issues, ie. diarrhea, white eyelids, poor growth, poor haircoat, so much damage has been done to the intestines, it will take a long, long time to recover.
> 
> Please either learn to fecal or have your vet do it, both before AND after treatment.
> 
> And for all you know, you may not have a worm burden where you even need to worm. If you fecal, you'll know. And you'll know for sure if your anthelmintic is working on the worms you have.


Well, I must be doing something right. I have a 14-year-old Saanen doe who is still going strong and four or five others (pygmy and dairy crosses) that are around twelve.

All are in exceptionally good shape.

And I have had the vet do fecals when I have suspected specific problems, just not as a matter of routine.


----------



## Happy Hogger (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry, Zilli didn't mean to offend anyone. Just stating that one really doesn't know for sure unless you fecal. I certainly wouldn't tell anyone, especially someone new to goats that as long as your goats "look good" they are fine.


----------

